# Questions about posting to LFCA TC Meaford



## nbk (3 Jan 2005)

A few questions about moving to LFCA TC Meaford that were not answered well during last posting.

1) Directions. I searched on google but cannot find any directions to the base itself. The closest I can get is:

LFCA TC Meaford RR #1 Meaford, Ontario N4L 1W5

I put "RR #1" into mapquest with no luck, and the postal code comes up in the middle of nowhere, closer to Owen Sound then the city of Meaford. Can anyone tell me the actual street address, and/or how to get there from the highway? I am getting a drive up from Toronto. Is there a gate or desk I should go to once I get dropped off? This is my first posting after Saint Jean so pardon my ignorance. As I said none of this was explained. All I was told is to wear my CF dress uniform with polished boots and pressed pants "when I report".

2) Timing. My posting message instructs me to report by 1300 hours on the day I am going to be there, which is a sunday. I was planning to arrive earlier that day, maybe around 10 or 11. Is this okay or will they get angry cause I am early? Should I arrive even earlier, like a day earlier? Will there be time the first day or two to unpack my kit and get it all sorted out?

3) The only phone number I was given on my posting message was for the duty officer in Meaford. Would it be appropriate to phone he/she and ask these questions, or is that person contacted only for emergencies, and dont want to be bothered about matters such as this?

Thank you for whoever can answer my questions.


----------



## Bert (3 Jan 2005)

nbk

1. I have no addresses or locations.

2. Depending on the location and if your tasked on a Sunday.  Otherwise, see 3.

3. The important information is the Duty Officer (D/O) phone number.  You may call
this number and speak to the individual anytime as the Duty Officer takes care of
issues after normal working hours.  Its OK.

You may wish to call the D/O number before you go and make them aware you intend
to be a Meaford at a particular time or day.  They will either talk to your gaining unit or
suggest the best method, date, location, or time your for arrival.  The D/O may
suggest where to get directions.

Usually nothing happens on a Sunday so calling the Duty Officer is the similar to
"checking in" if no other instructions are given.  Its covers your a$$ too.  The
D/O will probably arrange for base or shack accomodations or you'll
likely be told to go to Base Accomodations.  You'll check in there, get a room,
find out where your gaining unit is, get a good night sleep, then arrive at your 
gaining unit first thing Monday morning.  Maybe during Sunday afternoon/evening, 
familiarize yourself with the base layout.

Good luck.


----------



## 48Highlander (3 Jan 2005)

Directions:

    It's on a stretch of highway 26 about 15km west of the town of Meaford.  If you're coming from the direction of the town, drive for 5 minutes or so and you'll hit range road.  It intersects 26, you'll be able to tell it's the right place if there's a old car-repair shop on the north-east side of the intersection.  Head north on range road and it'll take you right into the base.  The reason it appears "in the middle of nowhere" on mapquest is because the base itself isn't listed on any maps.  It's in that big blank area on the peninsula which is just north-west of the town of meaford.

    Once you're on base, the buildings are all centered around the parade square.  The north dorm is where accomodations/CBO is.  South of the south dorm is the AOR and the MP shack.  Just West of that is Range Control.  If you check in with accomodations first they might get you a map to help you find the rest of the places you need.

    As for timings, it's usualy a good idea to get there the previous day.  Give you a chance to arrange accomodations and get settled in before you have to speak to the RSM.


----------



## dirtnco (4 Jan 2005)

First of all welcome to Meaford, Your SQ is more than likley starting on 17 Jan, this means you should be here well before that so inclearance procedures can be taken care of. In ref. as to where this little piece of heaven is located ,you can go on to Yahoo.Ca and type in "meaford tank range" this will get you to a lot of usefull sights. As for reporting here you do not have to call the duty officer as they are not the start of the chain of command, it starts with the Base Duty NCO who can be reached at (519) 538-1371 Ext. 6580. The road you are lookig for is now called RR#12 You can't miss the large sign that says LFCA TC Meaford, Just hit 12 and drive until you are on the base and follow the signs to M-209 Accomadations.And you will only see the RSM if you land in some real Crap or you are a Mcpl or above.
So from the rest of the staff we hope you enjoy your stay with us and recommend the base to your friends.

Pro patria


----------



## Fusaki (4 Jan 2005)

> So from the rest of the staff we hope you enjoy your stay with us and recommend the base to your friends.



 ;D


----------



## Meridian (5 Jan 2005)

"Thank you for flying LFCA Airlines, our smiles may be phoney, but hey, at least we are smiling."


----------



## nbk (5 Jan 2005)

Thanks guys I got it squared away. 

Ready to rock :cam:


----------



## Baloo (5 Jan 2005)

I hope so. That is pretty much what the ground is made of in wonderful, scenic Meaford.  ;D


----------



## 48Highlander (6 Jan 2005)

Baloo said:
			
		

> I hope so. That is pretty much what the ground is made of in wonderful, scenic Meaford.   ;D



You obviously haven't been there in heavy rains


----------



## dirtnco (7 Jan 2005)

Let's not disuade any others from from coming to the garden spot of the triangle. but just a word to all of you who plan to make the trip here , and this is no lie, it may look and feel like winter up here on the ROCK but trust me just under the snow the water is running fast. You will get wet,dirty, and cold. Just because there is snow on the ground dosen't mean you will only constuct snow defenses, garenteed you will create stages 1-3 somewhere out on the Hogsback. Now don't worry if some of the terms here are confusing you get to know those and alot more. Lastley, right now it is in the area of -10 to -12c and it will get colder garunteed ask those that have been here, but take solace in knowing "ITS A DRY COLD'.   
HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL REAL SOON
Pro Patria


----------



## SOLDIER702 (10 Jan 2005)

Ah yes, joyous Meaford, a wonderful home.......ummm right. As the good Corporol said, The Rock, you will do things that will make you shake your head and say what am I doing? but they are all delightfull little turns on the road to soldierdom. The question where is meaford? can be answered in a number of way (aside from the actual directions) theres;  a block past nowhere, its not hell, you can just see it from here. But anyway its really not all that bad, have a fantastic SQ, don't do anything I did, and maybe I'll see you around


----------



## SIG MITCH (1 Feb 2005)

your worst enemy will be warner hill, and your best friend in the field will be blue eyes, you may not see her, but she will be watching you :crybaby:


----------



## Baloo (2 Feb 2005)

You heard the tale too, eh? I wondered why they didn't use something more believable than a witch. I mean, witch hunting wasn't as popuar around here.


----------



## 48Highlander (2 Feb 2005)

It's only a "tale" untill you actually see her.  I tell ya I never used to beleive in ghosts, but Meaford changed my mind.


----------



## Benoit (2 Feb 2005)

Beautiful Meaford nothing better then the nice stainless steal washrooms. Instructors sleeping on the floor, warner hill ahh but yes Teds range road diner where if by chance you earn a weekend out  you can enjoy some wounderful alagator. Or just head into owen sound  and take up the sites at smugglers or the harb hahahaha anybody who has been to mudford knows about these places .anyways have fun in meaford because it will be home for the next 16 to 20 weeks if you do both Sq and Biq.... try and get on WO kenni Plt.He " Hates" PT


----------



## Yeoman (5 Feb 2005)

Baloo said:
			
		

> You heard the tale too, eh? I wondered why they didn't use something more believable than a witch. I mean, witch hunting wasn't as popuar around here.



she real. trust me man, she's real. I'm not the only one to have seen er. plents of people I know have sworn up and down that crazy stuff has happend at night when you're near her gravesite.
what's wrong with meaford? I loved sleeping in tank ruts when it rains, call me weird if you want.
Greg


----------



## Michael OLeary (5 Feb 2005)

Interesting, I spent four years in Meaford as staff and never heard of it. Sounds like a myth created to scare the newbies to me.


----------



## Gayson (5 Feb 2005)

I never heard about blue eyes during my summer at Meaford.  Can someone care to enlighten a young and curious troop?


----------



## X Royal (6 Feb 2005)

Baloo said:
			
		

> I hope so. That is pretty much what the ground is made of in wonderful, scenic Meaford.   ;D



It maybe rocky in areas but it is not nicknamed Mudford without reason. The clay in the spring is a real mess. Also some sandy areas. By the way watch out for the wild leek eaters in the spring.


----------



## 48Highlander (25 Feb 2005)

Best way to start your research into blue eyes:  go to the drill hall and look at the display case.  find the bit of "meaford history" that's covered up with a piece of paper, then try and read the text underneath it.

afterwards, grab a compass and go wondering near the north-west corner of the base.


----------



## Duckie (25 May 2008)

I've seen her grave, and the wall they built around it. If I didn't have to run away and shoot at recruits, I would have stayed there a lot longer.


----------

